# Obtaining a drivers license



## colmeir2 (Sep 23, 2008)

Is there anyway to exchange a Michigan, North Carolina, or Florida drivers license for a UK license? Or do I need to sit the exam and take the driving test?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

colmeir2 said:


> Is there anyway to exchange a Michigan, North Carolina, or Florida drivers license for a UK license? Or do I need to sit the exam and take the driving test?



I dont believe US licences are valid in the UK, so you would probably have to take the test


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

colmeir2 said:


> Is there anyway to exchange a Michigan, North Carolina, or Florida drivers license for a UK license? Or do I need to sit the exam and take the driving test?


You need to do both the exam and test -- there is no exchange with US licenses..

You can have up to one year on your US license -- but don't leave it till the last minute.

Note that if you take the test in an automatic, you will only get a license to drive automatics. Also, the test is much more difficult practical wise than any US test. You may need a few lessons from a pro to quell your bad habits.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Fatbrit said:


> You may need a few lessons from a pro to quell your bad habits.


You mean like overtaking on the wrong side


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> You mean like overtaking on the wrong side


I mean basic stuff like not driving with a cup of coffee in one hand, a donut in the other whilst speaking on your cell phone and attending to your toilette and being totally oblivious to other road users. The mantra of UK driving is that you should never do anything to inconvenience other road users. The mantra of US driving is that you should never inconvenience yourself.


----------



## colmeir2 (Sep 23, 2008)

haha, thanks for the hints and help guys. Appreciate it. Sigh, kind of left it to the last minute... ive been living in herts for almost 3 years now.


----------

